# Tabellenhöhe erzwingen



## NightWatcher (1. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem.

Und zwar, wenn man z.b. hier mit dem IE schaut: http://www.x-volution.de/kunden/55-hilfe/index.php?kat=|6

dann wird man feststellen, das links in der Navi, das alles ein bischen verrutscht ist.

mit FF klappt das wunderbar. er zeigt es so an, wie ich möchte.

Das Problem tritt nur auf, wenn der Content, wie z.b. eben im Impressum ziemlich voll ist.

Kennt da evtl. einer eine Lösung?

Wäre super nett.

Gruss...


----------



## fish-guts (2. September 2005)

Moin

 Machs mit CSS und füg bei der Tabellenklasse noch einen Zusatzcode ein:


```
* html { 
width:100px /* welche Breite du auch immer willst */
heigth:50px; /* welche Höhe du auch immer willst */
}
```
 
 Somit wird der Boxmodellfehler im IE umgangen.

 Gruss FG


----------



## NightWatcher (2. September 2005)

fish-guts hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Machs mit CSS und füg bei der Tabellenklasse noch einen Zusatzcode ein:
> 
> ...



EDIT: NEINNNN klappt nicht... hatte aus gewohnheit doch wieder FF offen...

Also im IE sieht es nach wie vor so aus, wie vorher...


----------



## fish-guts (2. September 2005)

Moin

 Du darfst beim Umgehen nicht die selbe Breite  / Höhe Angeben. Sonst nützt das nix. 

 Wenn du zB im FF die Höhe 200px und die Breite 150px hast, musst du im IE das mit dem genannten CSS Trick anpassen. Kann gut sein, dass du es so definieren musst (Beispiel): die Tabelle hat die Id #bereich:


```
#bereich { /* für FFund co. */
width:150px;
heigth:200px;
}
* html #bereich { /* für IE 
width:250px; /* für IE 5.x */
w\idth:280px; /* IE 6 */
}
```
 

 Musst es dann halt mit dem IE überprüfen.

 Grüsse

 FG


----------



## NightWatcher (2. September 2005)

Sorry, jetzt komme ich nicht mit... 

also meine spalte hat die classe "navi_unten" zugewiesen.

im CSS File habe ich nun folgendes stehen


```
td.navi_unten { heigth:33px; }
```


----------



## fish-guts (2. September 2005)

Moin

 Du musst der Spalte noch eine ID zuweisen. Dann kannst du den Umgehungstrick anwenden.


```
<table id="bereich">
```
 
 Danach den angebenen CSS Style wie oben beschrieben anpassen.

 Gruss FG


----------



## NightWatcher (2. September 2005)

mhh

komme nicht mir, sorry...

also schaut nun folgendermaßen aus.


```
<td colspan="3" id="navi_unten">
```


```
#navi_unten { /* für FFund co. */
heigth:33px;
width:175px;
}
* html #navi_unten { /* für IE
width:175px; /* für IE 5.x */
w\idth:175px; /* IE 6 */
}
```

wobei ich net verstehe, wofür der Querstrich in ler letzten CSS anweisung ist...

Naja, klappt auch jeden fall nicht


----------



## fish-guts (3. September 2005)

Moin

 Der \ ist dafür, dass die anderen den Style Browser ignorieren. Und wenn du dieselbe Breite angibst, kanns nicht funktionieren. Du musst für den IE (* html Selektor) eine inividuelle Breite angeben. Du musst ausprobieren, mit welcher Breite es im IE stimmt und diese dann lassen. Und diese wird nicht mit der normalen Breite übereinstimmen. Pass den * hmtl #navi_unten solange an, bis es im IE stimmt. Die anderen Browser kannst du dabei aussen vor lassen, weil das * html nur vom IE interpretiert wird.

 EDIT: Und den Kommentar bei "für IE" sollte man noch schliessen (*/) 

  Gruss FG


----------



## NightWatcher (3. September 2005)

jou, den sollte man in der Tat noch schließen 

Aber es geht ja nicht um die Breite, sondern um die Höhe, wie  das dort, mit dem IE Style...


----------



## fish-guts (3. September 2005)

Moin

 Dasselbe gilt für height. 

 Gruss FG


----------



## NightWatcher (4. September 2005)

so wie du das hier mir aufschreibst, funktioniert das leider nicht 


```
<tr>
  <td colspan="3" id="navi_unten">
    <img border="0" src="images/navi_unten.jpg" width="175" height="33">
  </td>
</tr>
```



```
#navi_unten { /* für FFund co. */
height:33px;
width:175px;
}
* html #navi_unten { /* für IE */
height:35px; /* für IE 5.x */
h\eight:39px; /* IE 6 */
}
```

Weiß echt nicht, was ich da noch machen könnte


----------



## NightWatcher (6. September 2005)

Problem besteht immernoch....

hat keiner nen alternativvorschlag


----------

